# cpu cooler for my i5 2500k



## heartripple (Aug 26, 2011)

currently I am using my stock heatsink and fan...but now I think temperature is bit high.
So looking to buy third party cpu cooler.

My configuration is in my sinature....

budget 3k and please guys keep in mind I am using Gskill ripjaws ram modules and my cabinet is cm storm scout ...so be careful that cpu cooler doesnt interfere with ram and side panel.....


and if possible it should not cover pcie x 1 slot.....because I will use a sound card in future....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cooler Master Hyper N620 would do.
It's Price is about 2.5k


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2011)

CM Hyper 212+


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ +1 for that. Best value of money.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Aug 28, 2011)

guys Hyper N620 is not available in Indian Market.. though all d websites have it in their shopping list...


----------



## heartripple (Aug 28, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ +1 for that. Best value of money.



how much for CM Hyper 212


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

^^Around 1.8K.


----------



## heartripple (Aug 28, 2011)

what about the liquid cooling system ??


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

Corsair H50 is quite good.


----------



## heartripple (Aug 29, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Corsair H50 is quite good.




plus and minus point of using liquid cooling system and how much care I would have to take on this????


----------



## Tenida (Aug 29, 2011)

heartripple said:


> plus and minus point of using liquid cooling system and how much care I would have to take on this????



*Plus*-You can add high profile ram like Corsair Dominator GT and vengence.
*Minus*-It may leak and damage your components including motherboard,graphics card and smps.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

For minus point I would like to add soe facts: I saw Corsair replacing damaged components free of cost in Canada, but I highly doubt over the fact that their re-distributor will do the same for anyone in India.
So, its better to stick with air cooling solutions.


----------



## heartripple (Aug 30, 2011)

I think water cooling need more power....and my SMPS is not powerful enough I think


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

And what is your PSU? (can't see anything in your siggy)


----------



## heartripple (Aug 31, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> And what is your PSU? (can't see anything in your siggy)



Its Cooler Master eXtreme 600


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 31, 2011)

heartripple said:


> Its Cooler Master eXtreme 600



Before going for any upgrades, change ur PSU ASAP...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

@Op-Mention your budget for psu??


----------



## heartripple (Aug 31, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @Op-Mention your budget for psu??





8k for psu


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

Corsair TX850 V2 @7.2K
or,
Corsair GS800 @5.8K


----------



## heartripple (Aug 31, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Corsair TX850 V2 @7.2K
> or,
> Corsair GS800 @5.8K





Modular PSU or wat?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

heartripple said:


> 8k for psu



Corsair Tx750V2@6.1K
Corsair TX 850V2@6.8K
Corsair HX750@8.8K(Modular)
*Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA (950 Watts PSU)@6K*(Modular)

Select appropriate Psu depending upon the GFX you choose in future.


----------



## heartripple (Aug 31, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Corsair Tx750V2@6.1K
> Corsair TX 850V2@6.8K
> Corsair HX750@8.8K(Modular)
> *Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA (950 Watts PSU)@6K*(Modular)
> ...




Never heard about glacialtech is it good one or should I go with Tagan?

6850 in CF or mat be 7000 series.....

does any part come cheap ?????


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 31, 2011)

Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA is a solid unit with 80+silver...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

Glacialtech is very good brand used in server pc's mainly.
Here's review of
*Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA (950 Watts PSU) *


----------



## heartripple (Aug 31, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA is a solid unit with 80+silver...



then how come its very cheap then corsair ??????

and what about the warranty periods and service center ?????


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 31, 2011)

heartripple said:


> and what about the warranty periods and service center ?????



Warranty is 2yrs & handled by smc...


----------



## heartripple (Aug 31, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Warranty is 2yrs & handled by smc...




just 2 years warranty may be thats why its cheaper then corsair....

Will buy PSU in 2nd week of September and plzz guys lets get back on track ...water cooling systems need more power or what?


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought og getting GS600 for 3500k but ended up with CX600 V2


----------



## heartripple (Aug 31, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> I thought og getting GS600 for 3500k but ended up with CX600 V2




I dont know the difference between this two...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

Simply saying CX series is a crap considering the other higher quality PSUs from Corsair.

You should go with Corsair HX750 if you want modular PSU, @8.8K which is slightly outside your budget. Otherwise TX850V2 or GS800 (both are non-modular)  will do the job.
Your call.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 1, 2011)

^^Tx series has higher efficiency, better passive components and a bit better build than the GS series. Better to stick with tx as they are not that highly priced relatively.

The newer CX lineup *(CX-V2) *isn't crap. Check some reviews. Its on par with fsp saga's and i would say even better.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 1, 2011)

Tru Its V2


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ What?


----------



## heartripple (Sep 1, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Simply saying CX series is a crap considering the other higher quality PSUs from Corsair.
> 
> You should go with Corsair HX750 if you want modular PSU, @8.8K which is slightly outside your budget. Otherwise TX850V2 or GS800 (both are non-modular)  will do the job.
> Your call.




My call is to wait for few weeks more...because 8k is my budget and SMPS 8.8k + shipping charges that means 9k so I would have to cut my budget in CPU Cooler and that doesn't make any sense....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 1, 2011)

Can somebody pls xplain diff b/w modular and non-modular PSUs ?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ Modular psu's have detachable cables. So unwanted cables can be removed and stored separately and thus greatly solves cable management problems.

Non-modular psu's have their cables intact permanently and cannot be detached from the psu unit.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 1, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Around 1.8K.



err...its 2k now



heartripple said:


> My call is to wait for few weeks more...because 8k is my budget and SMPS 8.8k + shipping charges that means 9k so I would have to cut my budget in CPU Cooler and that doesn't make any sense....



investing on a good psu doesn't make any sense?


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 1, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Can somebody pls xplain diff b/w modular and non-modular PSUs ?



This explains well


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

heartripple said:


> ...
> so I would have to cut my budget in CPU Cooler and that doesn't make any sense....



Well, PSU is the most important part of you rig as choosing wrong PSU, specially the cheap local branded ones, may lead to the damage of your entire rig. So, this does make sense.


----------



## heartripple (Sep 1, 2011)

Guys you are taking it in wrong meaning.....

I am saying that Cutting the budget for CPU cooler is not a good idea as I would have to pay 9k for HX750 SMPS...got the point?



d6bmg said:


> Well, PSU is the most important part of you rig as choosing wrong PSU, specially the cheap local branded ones, may lead to the damage of your entire rig. So, this does make sense.




And I know the importance of SMPS thats why this time I am going to buy more powerful SMPS in wattage and stability as well....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

Then try comparatively cheap GS series PSUs.


----------



## heartripple (Sep 1, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Then try comparatively cheap GS series PSUs.



Best option for me is to wait for few more weeks and save some more money...and then buy proper parts....

what do you say?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ Perfect idea. As patience is a virtue! Why do you settle for less when you have the scope to go for right components?


----------



## heartripple (Sep 2, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Perfect idea. As patience is a virtue! Why do you settle for less when you have the scope to go for right components?



Exactly .......

I have waited 3 Months to get my Processor and Motherboard.To get i5 2500k and Asus pP8Z68-V I left SMPS and CPU cooler....Because I knew my bro won't agree with me spending 55-60k on my PC. So I have divided the budget  first of all 35K for Motherboard + Processor + RAM + Cabinet .

And now 40 k for my GPU + SMPS + CPU cooler + Monitor . That to one by one.Meanwhile I am saving some more money so my budget would be more then 40k so even more room for better parts.

And finally I can say to my bro that the HDD which contains your most valuable data is around 4.5 years old and will crash any time so lets go and buy a new one probably 2TB. 

Yuppee done.....................


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ That's called modular PC building.


----------



## heartripple (Sep 2, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ That's called modular PC building.





Real Modular Building


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

heartripple said:


> Real Modular Building





and also,


----------



## heartripple (Sep 3, 2011)

Change in idea .......

will get CPU cooler in this week and PSU after weeks....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

heartripple said:


> Change in idea .......
> 
> will get CPU cooler in this week and PSU after weeks....



No fear of burning a hole in your pocket?


----------



## heartripple (Sep 5, 2011)

Fear ????????

I am afraid that the current temperature of my CPU will fry the motherboard... not worried about the expense which provides me better performance


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 6, 2011)

@heartripple so which cooler ur gona buy ??


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

heartripple said:


> Fear ????????
> 
> I am afraid that the current temperature of my CPU will fry the motherboard... not worried about the expense which provides me better performance



Then stop overclocking untill you get any cooler. AFAIK, 2500K running at stock speed doesn't have overheating problem.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 6, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Then stop overclocking untill you get any cooler. AFAIK, 2500K running at stock speed doesn't have overheating problem.



yep....


----------



## heartripple (Sep 7, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Then stop overclocking untill you get any cooler. AFAIK, 2500K running at stock speed doesn't have overheating problem.



at stock speed its 45 degree in ideal condition and with full load arroung 62 degree


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

heartripple said:


> at stock speed its 45 degree in ideal condition and with full load arroung 62 degree



Its a bit high. It may be due to high ambient temperature at your place.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 7, 2011)

heartripple said:


> at stock speed its 45 degree in ideal condition and with full load arroung 62 degree



U mean,
idle - 45'C
load - 62'C ? 
If so,
Thats cool... No need to worry about..


----------



## heartripple (Sep 7, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Its a bit high. It may be due to high ambient temperature at your place.




Right now the room temperature of my place is 24 degree and usually its around this point...



ashintomson said:


> @heartripple so which cooler ur gona buy ??




Confused what to buy first cpu cooler or smps....


For past three days I am playing games and facing the problem of freezing frames ...tried to install latest version of graphics driver...reinstalled it but not successful ....so I think its because of my smps which is not delivering sufficient power....


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 7, 2011)

heartripple said:


> Confused what to buy first cpu cooler or smps....
> 
> For past three days I am playing games and facing the problem of freezing frames ...tried to install latest version of graphics driver...reinstalled it but not successful ....so I think its because of my smps which is not delivering sufficient power....



Ur temps are cool... Change the PSU or U might regret it later..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Ur temps are cool... Change the PSU or U might regret it later..



Yes, as your present PSU might do harm to your graphics card by supplying lower voltage & high load condition.


----------



## heartripple (Sep 7, 2011)

Right now I am waiting my bro is out of town...when he will come back...Then I can proceed.....



MegaMind said:


> Ur temps are cool... Change the PSU or U might regret it later..



Shubh Shubh bolo bhai.....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

heartripple said:


> Shubh Shubh bolo bhai.....





I've already given you the solution. Stop playing games for some time. Do it & you won't have any problem. 
Cheers.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 8, 2011)

heartripple said:


> Shubh Shubh bolo bhai.....



As *d6bmg* said, stop playing games/stressing ur PC before changing the PSU..


----------



## heartripple (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice Solution


----------



## heartripple (Oct 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> As *d6bmg* said, stop playing games/stressing ur PC before changing the PSU..





Changed PSU now its Corsair HX 750 WATT


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 8, 2011)

heartripple said:


> Changed PSU now its Corsair HX 750 WATT



Congrats.. Thats a pretty awesome one.. It deserves a place in ur siggy...


----------



## heartripple (Oct 9, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Congrats.. Thats a pretty awesome one.. It deserves a place in ur siggy...



Already given space to it in my siggy proudly......


----------

